# 745 li AUX audio



## duke01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Any one know if they make a aux kit for the 745li with premium sound


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

duke01 said:


> Any one know if they make a aux kit for the 745li with premium sound


Try this p/n: 65 12 6 937 736

If it works, make sure to check the price.


----------



## nyvr6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*aux in on 745, 750 & 760*

If you are in the tri-state area I can do the Aux in on these cars OEM style no RF


----------



## badmusw (Jun 18, 2005)

What about if I am in California?


----------

